# 14 Year old : Six-Pac Help



## Thurlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, i've been looking around these forums for quite some time picking up on some interesting tips the community has gave. So i thought it was about time i registered. The reason is i would like some tips on improving my rubbish six-pac.

I play a lot of sport in more spare time such as soccer, basketball, tennis and rugby. I also do a lot of short distance running (100M, 200M, 400M).

I have no regime.

Picture: (2.1.10)










A few details:

Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 138.6lbs

My diet tends to be a lot of protein and calories.

Tips and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Guys.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mate you look pretty good - thats a decent six pack already to be perfectly honest!`

The main thing that will bring your 6 pack out is diet though - getting as lean as possible. Thing is you are clearly already very lean, so at your stage of developement being 14, I wouldnt risk going on an all out diet just to get your abs as visible as poss - you are just going to starve your body of nutrition at a time when it needs it most.

You could try and build the abs up a little, make them a little chunkier so they push through a little better, but don't go overboard doing situps every day etc. 3 or 4 training sessions a week on them should do this, just pick a couple of ab exercises you like, and toast them...

But seriously mate, I think you are worrying over nothing, your abs are clearly defined.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never seen a 14 yr old boy with abs like that.  You look good  :thumb:

Is it just me...or do you have pretty impressive calfs too?  :thumb:


----------



## Thurlow (Jan 2, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I've never seen a 14 yr old boy with abs like that.  You look good  :thumb:
> 
> Is it just me...or do you have pretty impressive calfs too?  :thumb:


Thanks, Maybe the calfs is to do with years of long distance running, but now i tend to do a lot more short distance running like spriniting. :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Better calfs then me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah its a bit tricky to be sure becasue the photo has been squashed and that skews things, but the calfs jumped out at me too. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

You abs get exposed when you have a very low body fat.

A "fat" person may have perfect abs under there fat tummy, but strip away the fat and you have an exposed 6-pack.

You are already very lean, maybe working out and eating a clean diet (look in the diet section) would add some muscle size on you and you could stay with your low body fat and visible abs!

good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

BUT they are like any other muscle, you train them and they get bigger.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I've never seen a 14 yr old boy with abs like that.  You look good  :thumb:
> 
> Is it just me...or do you have pretty impressive calfs too?  :thumb:


You never saw me then lol

i used to have a six pack when i was that age but since i stopped playing football they are dissappearing every day


----------



## Thurlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and advice guys. I live close to the lake district and i go walking up Skiddaw quite a lot which i enjoy to do and keeps me fit. This may also explain my calfs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thurlow said:


> Thanks for the tips and advice guys. I live close to the lake district and i go walking up Skiddaw quite a lot which i enjoy to do and keeps me fit. This may also explain my calfs. :thumbup1:


Jealous mate,

I love the Lake District but I'm 300 miles away so i only get a chance to visit about 5 times a year. My last trek was a walk to Patterdale from Ambleside via the Kirkstone pass then up to Striding edge (I walked the full ridge rather than the side path), Helvellyn, Nethermost Pike, Dollywaggon Pike, Fairfield, Great rig, etc. back to Ambleside. Good days walk 12 hours 24 miles, Next trip the great Scafell Pike, will be doing Skiddaw for the first time this year as well.

From your pics you doing well mate, I to have good calves from all the fell walking, which funnily enough was one of my features commented on in a recent post, which says a lot for the benifit of fell walking. I also do a bit of wild camping, so often carry 15+ Kg on my back for a couple of days up and down mountains, camped Red tarn and Grisedale tarn recently then had to carry my pack up westen slopes of Fairfield, now that was hard work I can tell you.

What other Fells have you walked?


----------



## Thurlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> Jealous mate,
> 
> I love the Lake District but I'm 300 miles away so i only get a chance to visit about 5 times a year. My last trek was a walk to Patterdale from Ambleside via the Kirkstone pass then up to Striding edge (I walked the full ridge rather than the side path), Helvellyn, Nethermost Pike, Dollywaggon Pike, Fairfield, Great rig, etc. back to Ambleside. Good days walk 12 hours 24 miles, Next trip the great Scafell Pike, will be doing Skiddaw for the first time this year as well.
> 
> ...


Nice bunch of walks you have done there. I hve walked a a few fells such as Grisedale, Skiddaw, Catbells, Grassmoor and Blencathra. 

Skiddaw has a great view across Cumbria. Let's just hope your lucky to go up when it's great weather. :thumbup1:

Fell walking must be great for the leg muscles.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thurlow said:


> *Nice bunch of walks you have done there*. I hve walked a a few fells such as Grisedale, Skiddaw, Catbells, Grassmoor and Blencathra.
> 
> Skiddaw has a great view across Cumbria. Let's just hope your lucky to go up when it's great weather. :thumbup1:
> 
> Fell walking must be great for the leg muscles.


*My last trek was a walk to Patterdale from Ambleside via the Kirkstone pass then up to Striding edge (I walked the full ridge rather than the side path), Helvellyn, Nethermost Pike, Dollywaggon Pike, Fairfield, Great rig, etc. back to Ambleside. Good days walk 12 hours 24 miles*

*
*

*
*Not a bunch mate a single walk covering a lot of fells, was exausted at the end of it though.


----------



## Thurlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> *My last trek was a walk to Patterdale from Ambleside via the Kirkstone pass then up to Striding edge (I walked the full ridge rather than the side path), Helvellyn, Nethermost Pike, Dollywaggon Pike, Fairfield, Great rig, etc. back to Ambleside. Good days walk 12 hours 24 miles*
> 
> Not a bunch mate a single walk covering a lot of fells, was exausted at the end of it though.


No wounder you were exausted. :lol:

Good cardio. :thumbup1:


----------

